

How to Speed up Lion Boot Times - ThePsyion
http://www.psyion.net/Tutorials.aspx?tutorial=43362

======
eridius
Garbage article.

> Repair/Fix Permissions

Terrible advice. There is a very small number of problems which Fix
Permissions is the appropriate solution, and "slow boot times" is not one of
them. In some rare cases it can actually hurt (generally only when you have a
badly configured installer package that modifies files used by other packages
though).

> Clear Caches

If anything, that will increase boot time as the caches need to be
regenerated. Caches are called caches for a reason.

> Select a startup disk

This one confuses me. How did you end up with no startup disk? I imagine that
if your real OS is the first drive in the system than this will have zero
effect. If your first drive is a slow drive that doesn't contain an OS, I can
imagine that this might do something, as the system will have to ping each
drive to find an OS, but that's just speculation. I still don't know how
someone would lose their startup disk though, and I doubt this will affect
anyone reading this article.

> Free Some Disk Space

Reasonable advice in general, but I don't see how it's related to boot times.

> Lose the GM seed

Useless advice. IIRC the GM seed was build 11A511, which is the same build
that was released to consumers. In other words, the GM seed is identical to
the App Store version. Installing the app store version on top of the GM seed
is a waste of time.

> Do a Fresh install

Reasonable suggestion in the face of a number of issues, but I don't see why
this would affect boot time unless you had a number of daemons installed
system-wide and set to launch at startup (and in that case you probably have a
reason to have those installed).

~~~
ThePsyion
Well for me the results speak for themselves, I have also had some good
feedback on these tips which I obtained from what people were saying on forums
around the internet. Clearing the cache may increase boot time for the next
boot but if it had some dodgy stuff in it the first time round chances are the
same stuff might be gone the next time. As for the build numbers on the GM
Seed and on the App Store release, again the results speak for themselves, I
fix lots of Macs for lots of people and I am just posting about my experiences
and what I have feel to be true ground what I have read around the internet.
Really sorry my website offended you...

~~~
eridius
You're taking dubious tips collected from forums across the internet, and
posting them as if they were authoritatively good. They're not.

